# Post your Halloween 2012 pics



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I just realized Gustave's neutering appointment is the same day as Halloween party in my office, where I had planned on taking him all dressed up. Now we can only take pics of him and post them here. Which is actually not that bad!

So, unless there's another thread I am missing I figured I'd start one. I don't have Gustave's costume ready yet but I will post pics as soon as it's done. 

Please share yours?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We posted pics of Laurel and Dewey in their Halloween costumes in another thread, but here's Dewey in a lion costume. He hated this one too!!









Here is what he really thought if it!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my, I missed these. Hilarious!! I love Dewey's expression.


----------



## Slshields62 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Lillie*

Lillie dressed up as a school girl!


----------



## Slshields62 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lillie the Lady Bug!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Cutest ladybug ever!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's sneak peek at Gustave's costume. His tail is ready and the rest is coming soon.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought I would have the cutest little outfit for Sophie to wear for Halloween, and it's too big! :smpullhair: she slips right out of it! Oh well, maybe next year:/


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my! So cute! Gustave is a peacock?!? Adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, haha. I'm running to michaels now to get raw material for his head piece. I'm so excited!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's my little dinosaur  














































We went camping last weekend so we took this jacket to keep him warm pre-Halloween


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, sooo cute. He looks amazing and the photographs are great too!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how cute all the fluffs are!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How cute everyone is


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

I am bat dog


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I need to get a picture of Cici (Pebbles) with Bambam (sister's Yorkie):HistericalSmiley:










I wanted her to be pebbles really bad, but I couldn't find a dog costume so I had to make it, not so great  I'm really bummed the blue doggy underwear I got her didn't fit her, she would have looked more like pebbles:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, I love the peacock & the dinosaur! I have never dressed London or Preston up for Halloween because they bark constantly at the doorbell and/or people talking or walking by, so my husband stays upstairs with them and I stay downstairs to hand out candy. LOL

We usually give out 3 pieces of candy per kid (like M&Ms and Reese's ones) but this year I'm giving out 1 piece of candy plus 1 glow bracelet!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus and Grace are pumpkins, of course


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ello again Ladiez :heart::wub2::wub:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Ello again Ladiez :heart::wub2::wub:


Look at that ladies man! Sophie says "boys hab cooties momma!"


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Ello again Ladiez :heart::wub2::wub:


Omg that is so cute. Out of control cute.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:blush::blush: ummmmm, Ava is my queen of "posing for pictures" and she has her own FB page...so...ummmm....she's the only one who gets dressed up...:innocent: Well Archie does have a cool wig to sport....

































and of course the Halloween jammies


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Awhhhh Maizy had the same costume as Ava last year (although im not sure she looks quite as cute as ava!!) its sooooo cute she has 2 for this year but they are no where near as cute as this one which still fits so she might have 3 costume changes :wub:! 
I will take piccies of this on wednesday when she has been bathed all ready for our halloween party:chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Maizy looks adorable in her costume! Look at all these cute fluff pictures...totally love it!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Please send Ava over here! So cute.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love Archie's wig! LOL


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Here's my little dinosaur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a cute dinosaur!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's my little peacock. We ran into a couple of issues with this costume. Gustave wouldn't wear his shirt so I wrapped my scarf around his body like a makeshift halter top. The peacock head piece kept falling apart, so we just stuck some feathers in there. I love the final mardi gras-toga wearing-peacock-y look.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That has to be the BEST Halloween costume I have ever seen! Gustave looks adorable as a peacock...you did a FABULOUS job!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww~ the costume turned out GREAT! i love the scarf that you wrapped around him  you have to improvise, right?! the feathers in the hair were the perfect touch!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you so much, you guys! I have never dressed up for Halloween, not even as a kid. So this was my first time (living vicariously through Gustave) and it was so fun!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

OMD, what a cute costume!!! You did a great job on it and Gustave wears it beautifully!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow!! I love Gustave's costume!!! You are very creative!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Great thread! Last year, Phoebe was a ballerina but she already told me she doesn't want to dress up this year. Griffin is still trying to decide...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gustave looks ravishing! Love the peacock  The tail is gorgeous!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you soooo much, I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Maya refuses to let anyone see her in costume.....which she has deemed below her stature but here is my little guy Milo.... as count dogula! Maya was to be dogula's bride but she stated she just cannot get into character. Silly girl!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, the eyebrows are awesome.


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

hi Everybody !!!! 

tee hee 










this is mine HALLOWEEN pic with my pumpkin costume smiles ^^

and am joining the hallowween contest for the first time in fb do help to support by liking if possible ?

?The Halloween Pet Idol 2012? Pet Contest | Facebook


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> :blush::blush: ummmmm, Ava is my queen of "posing for pictures" and she has her own FB page...so...ummmm....she's the only one who gets dressed up...:innocent: Well Archie does have a cool wig to sport....
> 
> View attachment 104735
> 
> ...


wow this is soooooo cute !!!


----------



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

My little pumpkin


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, I love the cutout for ears in the pumpkin costume. So cute!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Leanne said:


> Maya refuses to let anyone see her in costume.....which she has deemed below her stature but here is my little guy Milo.... as count dogula! Maya was to be dogula's bride but she stated she just cannot get into character. Silly girl!
> 
> 
> View attachment 104815


Milo's pic really made me LOL! the eyebrows are hilarious! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Everyone looks so cute and precious! I am coming up with awesome ideas for next year. Maybe we will even get Maya to stay in her costume next year.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe if Maya is a queen or princess she'd wear a costume


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Maybe if Maya is a queen or princess she'd wear a costume


She is definitely a princess....the only one according to her.

Next year we will try the tiara!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww all the fluffs look mighty cute!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Momma did a little sewing to make my costume fit since I'm so little, and I finally sat still long enough for a bow. So happy Halloween!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sophie is beautiful!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sophie is beautiful!!


Thank you I feel truly blessed by this little fluff


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, so cute!!! Adorable little baby girl.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahoy Mates, Happy Halloween!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Steve was a banana split!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Steve, you are the most scrumptious banana split ever


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Steve was a banana split!!


:wub: :thumbsup: Heart: I love this!!! adorable costume and Steve just makes it better :wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I think they were all Great!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I totally choked this year for Halloween, didn't even dress up myself.. :mellow: I did buy a pumpkin costume on sale from Old Navy several months back, but then we got another dog! :blink: 

And OBVIOUSLY I was going to get a pirate's costume for Lil Lisa, but sadly never got around to it... Bad Mommy! So this year we were resourceful and dressed Lisa up as a Bears football player LOL :HistericalSmiley:










And here's my lil Pumpkin: 









(Accompanying Pumpkin hat not pictured because said dog tried to EAT said hat...)

Not a single kid came trick or treating to our condo tonight  Guess that means I'll have to eat all the candy myself... and maybe some for the bf too :innocent:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie's tired of Halloween already! But momma isn't quite ready to give up on the trick or treaters yet.


----------

